# Newbie To Donkies



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 29, 2010)

I am going to be getting my very first mini donkey and I need to know how to properly feed a donkey and care for a donkey. I have been doing a lot of reading online and in books but would like some advice from my LB friends!

So tell me, what do you find your donkies do best on?

Thanks!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 29, 2010)

Southern Charm Miniatures said:


> So tell me, what do you find your donkies do best on?



well first of all congratulations, you are about to enter a whole new dimension of equines




as much as i



my horses big and mini, i would DIE without my donkeys!!!

as for feeding you want quality grass hay and that should do it. donkeys are easy keepers, alfalfa is a no-no and grain will just make them too fat. watch your donkey's neck, generally that is the first place they start to store fat so if the crest starts getting wider than the neck, s/he is eating too much! depending on the part of the country you are in some might recommend selenium, here we just do a standard mineral block and along with the hay that is fine. i do give my mamas and babies a little mare-and-foal supplement but not much, and everybody gets treats but very sparingly... for the donks some scritches and loving is just as good as food treats, they LOVE when you spend time with them...

betcha it won't be long until you have at least one more lol


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 30, 2010)

So what kind of feeds do you use to keep your donkeys in good weight? I am currently feeding Strategy to my horses but I am pretty sure it isn't made for a donkey, correct?

My little guy was born August 3, 2009 and he is still fully intact and is a little spotted man! Very very cute!


----------



## Bunnylady (May 30, 2010)

My mini mule would gain weight if she just _looked_ at a bag of Strategy! When I feed the other minis, the mule gets plain beet pulp with about a tablespoonful of pellets, just so she thinks she got something (boy, would I hear about it if she didn't!).

Does your boy look underweight? He may need worming. Donkeys are the creatures that the term "easy keepers" was coined for, most people have trouble keeping the weight _off_. Hay or grass alone is usually enough to keep them in good condition. Some have to keep them in drylots at least part of the day to avoid the dreaded cresty neck (which is pretty much permanent, once it happens). Pictures might give the rest of us a chance to assess his condition better, before we make any further suggestions (hint, hint!)


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (May 30, 2010)

I would be happy to post a picture that I have of him!! Sorry he is a dirty little boy - he is still at his previous owners home until my mare is finished breeding with my stallion so we can trade. ***I have permission to post picture from owner***






DON'T WORRY HE IS GOING TO BE GELDED AS SOON AS HE ARRIVES AT THE FARM!



He's going to be our llittle pet as I have no plans on having him breeding. Plus, he is going to be our "baby-sitter" for all our miniature weanlings and yearlings until they can return into the bachelor herd or the mare herd - whichever they belong LOL. He's gonna be a pet for loving on and enjoying!

I was thinking of maybe just doing a SMARTPAK for him with just basic supplements but I would like to have him on a true feed if possible. . .what do you guys suggest for him? He is current on shots, has great hooves, is 10 months old, has good teeth, is in good weight and is UTD on wormings.

ANY SUGGESTIONS ON FEED AND SUPPLEMENTS?


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 30, 2010)

"ANY SUGGESTIONS ON FEED AND SUPPLEMENTS?"



PaintedPromiseRanch said:


> as for feeding you want quality grass hay and that should do it.


----------

